# مبداء عمل الأرجيلة الفيزيائي



## سمات الود (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مساء/صباح الود 
اريد شرح وافي لمبداء عمل الأرجيلة الفيزيائي
ومااسم هذا المبداء ؟؟؟
:87:


----------



## قناص غزة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

هههه والله انت فاضى


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 أكتوبر 2010)

عملية غسل لغازات الاحتراق الناتجة عن حرق التبغ والتنباك الموجود في أعلى الأرجيلة ..
يسحب المدخن الهواء من طرف الأنبوب المرن فيحدث تخلخلاً في الوعاء الزجاجي ، وبما أن التسرب معدوم فيدخل الهواء لتعويض الضغط من الآعلى من مكان احتراق التنباك ، فتدخل غازات الاحتراق ويتم غسلها بالماء وتنقيتها ، ولكن طبعاً ما يزال فيها الكثييييييييييييييييير من المواد السامة التي لا تنحل بالماء ، أو لاتكفي الزمن لكي تنحل فيه...والتي تؤدي إلى أمراض الرئة والقلب والشرايين ................... أعاذكم الله منها ومن كل شر


----------



## الثعلب2000 (25 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال بسيط لكن يمكن الاستفادة منها كثيراً :
وقد فعلها العالم الامريكي الفرنسي بول بانتون من خلال نظام الجيت فييول geet faul 
عند دخول غازات العادم الى غرفه (تشبه قارورة الاركيلة بالتصميم )فيها ماء مخلوط مه مشتقات البترول (زيت عادي او محروق او فييول او بانزين او مازوت او حتى مياه الصرف او حتى"العفو منك " البول البشري ) وعند دخول الغازات الحارة يتم تبريدها وترتفع درجة حرارة الماء ويذهب بعض بخار الماء ليعاد الى المحرك من جديد وقد حقق هذا الجهاز نتائج رائعة​


----------

